# 35222 Piko Switch review



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I've have used two # 20370 and two # 20380 SS Aristo Craft wide radius switches along with my 8 foot diameter mainline curves for several years now. But after putting body mount couplers on a few longer frt cars and having acquired some USAT passenger cars, I found that I was in trouble with my frt yard and one side track. I had used the 4 foot diameter switches that I had several of to make up my frt hard, thus limiting myself to short locomotives and short frt cars.

So, I bought two of these Piko 35222 R5 switches from RLD Hobbies. Now don't confuse Piko's R5 switch with LGB's R5 as they are not the same I am told. But in setting the Piko R5 on top of the Aristo Craft Wide Radius Switch, they are exactly the same dia/radius. Plus the Piko Switch comes with an extra pc of track to allow a perfect aligned side track running along side the main track. The Aristo Craft switch did not come with this pc of track. In running a frt car with Bachmann metal wheels through the switch and over the frog, the wheels traversed the switch quite smoothly. The frogs had to me ground down on the Aristo Craft switches to get a smooth operation as the cars would literally jump as the wheels hit the frog. The switch mechanism operates very smoothly. Looking at the bottom of the switch, there are no wires showing as there are covers in two places covering the jumper wires. The ties look more brown a lighter shade compared to the Aristo Craft, USAT and LGB track ties. Not enough to stick out like a sore thumb but lighter. Being this is a manual switch it came with a small I'll call it a clip to attach to the bar to operate the switch manually.

Quality wise I think this switch is on par with the LGB switches I have. I'll be buying more.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

They seem well made to me also. We now have the Piko R7 in stock.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

The Piko R5 is approximately 4ft radius. Train Line's (ProSwitch) are the only manufacturer with 'R' designation that makes any sense. It represents approximate radius in feet.
The below chart may be a incomplete. Bold are available switches. 
Piko Track System PDF

ProSwitch
Aprox radius[/b]
LGB[/b]
Piko[/b]
Aristo[/b]
USA[/b]
R2
*R1*
*R1*
*R1*
*R1*
R3[/b]
R2
R3
*-*
*-*
R4[/b]
*R3*
*R5*
*-*

*-*
R5
*-*
*R7*
*Wide*
*-*
R6
*-*
*-*
*-*
*-*
R7[/b]
*R5*
*-*
*#6*
*#6*
R10[/b]
*-*
*-*
*-*
*-*


Andrew


----------



## Michael W (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks for the review randy, i was hoping the switches would be decent as i am thinking of buying some, did you try to run larger locos over it? As i am not sure yet if this switch is good enough for longer locos. 
Kind regards michael


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

The Piko R5 is very similar looking to the LGB R3 including the frog (radius aprox 4ft). 
I think you need to be careful with the Piko R7 (radius 1560mm) and their curved switch R3/5. They have long plastic frogs with a metal strip for the flange edge to run on for electrical contact. 
Locomotives with shallow flanges and not many power pick-ups may stall on the frogs. 

Andrew


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The Train-Li R3 is 6 foot diameter, not 4 foot 8 inch like the LGB. 
We have run SD-45's and Arsito Pacifics through the R3 with no issues and with Aristo passenger cars!!


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew, the Aristo "wide" should be dropped down one box. It is 10' diameter (5'r). So it matches R5. 

That is going to be a very helpful table.

Thanks,

Chuck


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Incorrect info deleted. See post below.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Randy, that's odd. Piko's R5 is 1240mm radius exactly as specified in their PDF. 
Perhaps it is the same length as the Aristo-Craft Wide switch but the actual radius is different. 

Andrew


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, my mistake. the R5 Piko Switch curved rails are 1/4 inch tighter radius compared to my Aristo Craft Wide Radius switches. This was measured at the end of the curved switch rails with the straight rails lined up together. I just pulled out a pc of Aristo Craft 4 ft radius / 8 ft dia curve and layed it on top of the Piko R5 switch. The curved section of the Piko R5 switch matches up exactly with the Aristo Craft 4 ft radius / 8 ft dia curve section of track.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Randy, yeah that would be right. I plotted that out in CAD just to check after your previous reply and it is about 1/4" different.
Also I think there is Aristo-Craft 'Wide' switch and Aristo-Craft 'X-Wide' switch which may be slightly different.

Cliffy has already been there: Aristo WR dimensions

Andrew


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Andrew


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I installed the two Piko switches in my frt yard today. The one thing that I have found that I really do not like is the LGB type rail joiners. They have a dimple on the bottom along with a tab that is bent to fit up into the plastic tie. So, there is no good way to remove them without destroying them. Other than that one negative, they work perfectly and the Dash 9 and USAT passenger cars traversed the curve section of the switch with no problems at all. Yes, the middle track still needed a 4 ft dia curve section, but the other two tracks are 8 ft dia through out. Also, I know I'll have to shore up the bank under the switch. Landsides do happen indoors too.


----------

